# Bequiet Silent Base 800 Hitzestau?



## delobre (13. Januar 2017)

Ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass meine Festplatten fast die 50°C Grenze erreichen, obwohl 2 große Lüfter dagegen pusten.  Habe bereits versucht, die festplatten anders zu platzieren, mal unten und mal oben, aber keine Besserung. Eine Festplatte bleibt immer im 35-37°C bereich, die andere hingegen wird bis zu 45°C warm. Die SSD ebenfall 42°C warm (sollte hier aber kein Problem sein?) Außerdem habe ich seit der Wakü eine etwa 4°C wärme Grafikkarte, die statt 68°C inzwischen auf 72-73°C beim spielen warm wird. Auf dem angehängten Bild habe ich die Windrichtung der Lüfter eingezeichnet (der PC auf dem Bild ist nicht meiner)

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Wie ist es am besten, die Lüfter zu platzieren?
Mit Speedfan habe ich bereits die Gehäuse Lüfter auf 100% laufen lassen, aber keine Besserung. Der obere Lüfter auf der rechten Seite lässt sich nicht rausnehmen (müsste das ganze Gehäuse auseinander nehmen), falls ich die Lüfter tauschen sollte.

Übrigens: die 3 Gehäuse Lüfter sind an einem Anschluss und können somit nur alle gleichzeitig gesteuert werden


----------



## NussiBussi (13. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend,

kannst du versuchen die Lüfter deines Artic Liquid Freezer AUSblasend zu montieren?


----------



## delobre (13. Januar 2017)

Wird schwierig, da ich viel auseinander bauen muss. Allerdings befürchte ich dann, dass die CPU davon wärmer wird.


----------



## ForceOne (13. Januar 2017)

Kann nur diesen Test empfehlen: Der perfekte Airflow

wahrscheinlich wird es sinnvoll sein die oberen Kühler ausblasen zu lassen.


----------



## delobre (13. Januar 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Kann nur diesen Test empfehlen: Der perfekte Airflow
> 
> wahrscheinlich wird es sinnvoll sein die oberen Kühler ausblasen zu lassen.



Wie bereits gesagt befürchte ich, dass die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse den Radiator und die Kühlflüssigkeit erhitzt und damit die CPU Temperatur steigt


----------



## ForceOne (13. Januar 2017)

Bin selbst kein Experte, du wirst aber sehr wahrscheinlich durch den Überdruck aktuell das Problem eines Hitzestaus haben, die Lüfter zu drehen würde den Effekt verhindern und einen effektiveren Unterdruck erzeugen. 

Alternativ könnte es sinnvoll sein die AiO in die Front zu packen und die restlichen Lüfter eben ausblasen zu lassen.


----------



## cerbero (13. Januar 2017)

Wo ist der Unterschied wenn du wie jetzt die warme Luft durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse beförderst ? 
Wenns weniger aufwand ist, teste doch mal was mit den Temperaturen passiert wenn du die vorne gesetzten Lüfter ausblasend einbaust. Im Moment geht offensichtlich zuviel rein und zuwenig Luft raus.


----------



## delobre (13. Januar 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte es sinnvoll sein die AiO in die Front zu packen und die restlichen Lüfter eben ausblasen zu lassen.



Auch das geht leider nicht, da a) kein Platz mehr für die Festplatten wäre und b) der Radiator nicht an die Seite passt


----------



## delobre (13. Januar 2017)

Ich werde gleich mal die Radiator Lüfter tauschen und schauen, ob sich was ändert. Ist wohl meine einzige Möglichkeit derzeit


----------



## ForceOne (13. Januar 2017)

Wenn du die WaKü nicht in die Front bauen kannst, dann hast du nicht viele Optionen. Die Temperaturen halte ich nicht für dramatisch, aber kühler ist natürlich (fast) immer gut.

Den Hitzestau wirst du mit dem drehen sicherlich entgegenwirken, was sich positiv auf die Temperaturen von Festplatten und Graka auswirken sollte.


----------



## delobre (13. Januar 2017)

So nach ca. 15 Minuten GTA 5 spielen kann ich mein erstes Fazit ziehen. Grafikkarte blieb erst bei 68-69°C, aber nachdem die CPU Lüfter auf 50% gehen, steigt diese wieder auf 72°C. Hier also kein Erfolg. Core Temp der CPU überstieg nach 10 Minuten die 60°C, davor hatte ich maximal 52-53°C, CPU temp war nie höher als 46°C, jetzt war sie bereits bei 50°C. Die Festplatten, zumindest eine davon, ging auf 38°, und stieg alle 5 Minuten. 

Hat also nicht wirklich funktioniert. Was ich noch erwähnen könnte: Unten als auch an der Seite passen noch Lüfter ran. Denkt ihr, dass könnte funktionieren, einen weiteren Lüfter anzubauen?

Wäre es schlau, die vorderen unteren Lüfter rauspusten und den hinteren reinpusten zu lassen? Wäre derzeit meine einzige Option (wenn es das Gehäuse zu lässt, der vordere lässt sich derzeit irgendwie nicht ausbauen)


----------



## ForceOne (13. Januar 2017)

evtl folgendes:

AiO wie am Anfang, hinten umdrehen und REINpusten lassen,  in der Front Raus und unten zusätzlich einen installieren und raus


----------



## delobre (13. Januar 2017)

Ich werde jetzt folgendes machen: die beiden Front Lüfter pusten RAUS, die AiO RAUS, der hintere REIN und wenn nötig unten einen RAUS. 

Musste mein komplettes Gehäuse für diesen verdammten lüfter auseinander bauen


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2017)

Denk daran, dass du nicht überall Staubfilter hast.
Im Deckel sind keine, du hast also immer den Staub ins Case geblasen.
Daher würde ich erst mal alles gründlich sauber machen und dann weiter schauen.


----------



## delobre (13. Januar 2017)

So, hat sich leider nichts geändert. SSD liegt bei 47-48°C, HDD1 bei 42°C und HDD2 bei 38°C. Hat sich somit nichts geändert :/

Edit: Siehe angehängtes Foto (HD0 HDD1, HD2 HDD1, HD1 SSD)


----------



## delobre (13. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daher würde ich erst mal alles gründlich sauber machen und dann weiter schauen.


 Habe ich vorhin bereits gemacht


----------



## delobre (14. Januar 2017)

Wäre es vielleicht ein Versuch wert, den unteren vorderen Lüfter, der direkt vor den Festplatten ist, umzudrehen, also reinpustet? Der obere würde weiterhin rauspusten

Ich probiers mal aus


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

Hast du unten einen Staubfilter?


----------



## delobre (14. Januar 2017)

Ja, der Staubfilter ist vor beiden vorderen Lüftern


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

Dann probiere aus.


----------



## delobre (14. Januar 2017)

Leider keine Besserung :| Könnte mir jetzt einen Lüfter für den Boden kaufen, aber ob das was bringt? Heißt Luft steigt nach oben


----------



## ForceOne (14. Januar 2017)

Wie du richtig erkannt hast, steigt heiße Luft nach oben, weswegen es grundsätzlich Sinn macht die oberen/hinteren Lüfter raus blasen zu lassen. 

Ich will aber nochmals erwähnen, dass ich die Temperaturen als nicht dramatisch ansehe, die Frage ist auch immer wo der Rechner steht etc. 

Bei mir sind die Temperaturen aktuell gerne etwas höher, da die Heizung in der nähe ist.


----------



## delobre (14. Januar 2017)

Ich lass es erstmal so. Ich glaube die Fußbodenheizung trägt auch etwas dazu bei ^^


----------



## delobre (28. Januar 2017)

Konnte das Problem nun auf simple Weise beheben. Auf der rechten Seitenwand befindet sich eine Öffnung, die vorher geschlossen war. Als ich die geöffnet habe, ist die Temperatur der SSD von 50°C auf 36°C gesunken (war hinten am MB befestigt). Mithilfe eines 4. Lüfters an der Öffnung sind die Temperaturen der HDDs nun maximal 38°C heiß.


----------

